# Farewell Bulls Fans



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

There comes a time in every man's life where he's has to move on. Put the good times and bad behind him and look to a brighter future, a future filled with some sort of hope. That time has finally come for me.

As I promised a while back, if JC wasn't a Bull the season, I would hang up my preverbial Bull-supporting shoes and appearal and move on. I know many of you will call me a fairweather fan or someone who doesn't stick with his team through thick and thin and although you may think that, nothing could be further from the truth. The fact is that I have been a dedicated Bulls fan for longer than most of you have been alive. I was a fan long before Jordan ruled and planned to be a fan long after. But sooner or later a fan has to decide whether he should continue drinking the Kool-aid or choose to live. Well, I am choosing to live. No more excuses is exactly right. No excuses or justifying a organization that is a perpetual state of reconstruction. No more defending an organization that continues to prove that it is not competent or dedicated to winning and no more hoping the future will come when this year's class of lottery picks eventually matures. I'm done making excuses.

And believe it or not, I am not doing this because I am bigger Crawford fan than I am a Bulls fan. As I said, I was a Bulls fan before Jamal was even born. However, I do believe and I will go on record as saying so, that JC will turn out to be the most talented player the Bulls let slip away in long time. Mark my words, Crawford will come back to kill us. And I'll stop by after the Knick-Bulls games and remind you all why we should have retained the services on one Jamal Crawford. First it's Elton, then it's Miller, Artest, Hassell, now JC. Soon it'll be Curry. The Bulls are a breeding ground for other teams' future stars. JC will prove to be exactly that. Then I'll have to listen about all of the excuses. The chemistry was right with the Bulls. He couldn't adapt to the triangle offense. He was too young when he was with the Bulls. The Bulls had too many guards and his contract was expiring. The excuses will flow like cheap wine and I'll just sit back and laugh and say, "Enjoy the Kool-Aid".

Anyway farewell and goodbye to all. It's been fun over the years bantering with you all. I've really enjoyed read your posts and getting a different perspective on things. It's been a trip. 

Ciao! MichaelnAZ

P.S. I refuse to be a Knick fan, in case you're wondering. I am officially unaffliated.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If I can ever stop being a Bulls fan, I'll probably become a Sonics fan.

It's really hard to be a bulls fan these days, especially with so many greener pastures to move onto.

6 years of this. And I don't think the end appears in sight either.

It's a shame we can't have an organization worthy of it's fans.

The Bulls literally have fans all over the world. Still. But we're wasting it all.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The posts on this board are so depressing that I think I'm going to cry. I'll never hate a sports team as much as I hated the Jordan Bulls, and when the team collapsed in 1998, I told myself I'd enjoy every awful season Bulls fans had to suffer through. For a few years, I did enjoy it, but now I just feel sorry for the fans.

The Bulls aren't the only team that never makes the playoffs, but Wizards fans, Warriors fans, and Clippers fans often seem to be homers who every year think this is the year they're finally making the playoffs. I think it's kind of inspiring the way these fans never stop drinking Kool-Aid even after their team sucks for so long. But Bulls fans have mostly just given up on ever being good. Sad.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Well MichaelOFAZ, it was nice to read you over the good long time you chose to be here. I enjoyed your posts. Best of luck to ya. And I am glad to see you retain enough sense not to become a Knicks fan.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

goodbye


When people start taking quasi-religious and philosophical stand on the Bulls...it's way too much for me.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> As I promised a while back, if JC wasn't a Bull the season, I would hang up my preverbial Bull-supporting shoes and appearal and move on.


But I thought there was some sort of stipulation that if they got Cezary Trybansky in return, it'd be ok?


----------



## katman17 (Jul 12, 2004)

WOW

I can't believe people actually will stop being a bulls fan because of a trade. I mean, its a business and thats the way it is. I mean if it was just about winning, I would have stopped being a bulls and a cubs fan a long time ago, but you stick with your team and build trust in them. Paxson just started being the GM, give him time and see if what he's trying to do is going to be successful. Give him a chance at least. Crawford was no savior and i'm sure there are going to be other deals in the works, I can say one thing though, this team is going to be exciting (i'm not saying we are championship or even playoff bound) but we do have a team that plays with heart (minus curry at the time). They should be a hard nosed team that gives it there all. Look at the Jazz last year, they didnt have any big names and they were actually competitive because of their hard nose play and heart. 

I'm sorry to hear that people are giving up on the bulls, and i dont question that at all, because it is understandable (somewhat) but I will never hang up my jersey due to losing. They will have to turn it around eventually and this year we will see if Curry and Chandler are worth keeping.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

So much drama in tha LBC


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its a sickness. You will be back.

Bullsaholics


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Its a sickness. You will be back.


Agreed, unless there is rehab for something like this, you'll be back.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Yeah, I've made this kind of vow before. I stopped after my wife threatened to put padding on the walls of the TV room.


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

There is a difference between a fan and a fanatic. A fan enjoys watching his team play and win or lose realizes that he has a life and it doesnt revolve around a team. A fanatic doesnt have a life and lives vicariously through his team. This is fine when the team is winning championships but when they suck as much as we have the fanatic becomes a very sad pathetic person who could turn into the unibomber. Be a fan not a unibomber:grinning:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Michael, I share your pain. It's not so much about just stopping being a fan because of ONE trade, it's because the Bulls DO have a culture of losing...and you know what? It starts at the TOP. If the Bulls didn't consistently misevaluate and trade their talented assetts for capspace or questionable players then the team could very well have a WINNING culture. But the Bulls have become the Clippers east, constantly making the wrong decisions about players. THe Bulls are so far away from sniffing the playoffs or even being seriously competetive that it isn't even funny anymore and it is so hard to tolerate after a while.

Anyway, best of luck to you Michael, I have enjoyed your posts and I respect you for having enough courage to step away. I am too addicted to basketball so I guess I will suffer another decade or so.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

If Craw turns out to be overpaid and the Bulls turn the corner next year, do you admit you were wrong and come back?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> If Craw turns out to be overpaid and the Bulls turn the corner next year, do you admit you were wrong and come back?


Neither one of those things is gonna happen.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Neither one of those things is gonna happen.


We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

Quit being a baby and support your team. Write a letter to management or something.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Through thick & thin, god dammit! Through thick & thin!!!

Or not.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Have fun watching the Yankees. 

You'll wise up soon enough.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

I know exactly how your feel FAZ. I made my declaration midway through last season because of the TOTAL lack of effort from JC, EC, ERob, etc., etc., etc.:upset: 


I still watched the games though and I still read the boards, but I stopped sitting around trying to figure out what's the best trade or who's the best draft pick. Like it or not, JC was a key part of a losing culture that was firmly entrenched when Pax took over. It got to everyone including JYD who came here with energy that was slowly drained by playing with players that had the talent to play the game well but not the understanding of HOW to play the game well. (and no discernable desire to learn how anytime soon!) Now Pax is aquiring players that know how to play. Let's wait and see.



And when you decide to come back, I'll understand.

Until then, take care.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> Like it or not, JC was a key part of a losing culture that was firmly entrenched when Pax took over.


Same justification for dumping Brand, Artest and Miller.

Do you think those were the right moves?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Good luck to you, *AZ!*

All this over Jamal "I can't shoot over 40% though I shoot it all the time" Crawford!?!

:no:


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

I feel your pain.. I to don't like the direction of the Bulls.. I'm probably one of the biggest JC supporters around here.. I love the Bulls of the past.. But I can't honestly say I'm loving the Bulls of the present.. I told a lot of people what ever team JC goes to, that'll be my team.. The bulls will flatter this year.. The Knicks has just gotten better.. Their fan base has just got larger.. So long Bulls.. Good luck.. I hope JP's pathetic excuse for a rebuilding process improves..


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm surprised the people jumping ship didn't jump ship after the breakup of the dynasty.

Or maybe they did and came back with the drafting of the kids, who are now frustrated they did not develop ala Amare.

Be gone with you I say.

I only say this because of all the negativity on the boards. You all are acting like we traded Shaq or Kobe for expiring contracts.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> I only say this because of all the negativity on the boards. You all are acting like we traded Shaq or Kobe for expiring contracts.


Exactly. At the very worst, the Bulls just traded the second coming of Reggie Theus for a chance to start over.

It's in the past. Start focusing on the future. At least give Pax the chance to put "his team" out there. If they still stink, then I think all these apocalyptic posts will be more appropriate.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Via con Dios, Miguel.

Crawford's exit's a strange reason to me, but that's me. I think he was doomed from the moment Paxson decided that Hinrich is a better PG than Jamal (for what it's worth, I agree with Pax). The ironic thing for me is that Crawford isn't likely to see a lot of time at the point in the Big Apple either.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullDurf</b>!
> There is a difference between a fan and a fanatic. A fan enjoys watching his team play and win or lose realizes that he has a life and it doesnt revolve around a team. A fanatic doesnt have a life and lives vicariously through his team. This is fine when the team is winning championships but when they suck as much as we have the fanatic becomes a very sad pathetic person who could turn into the unibomber. Be a fan not a unibomber:grinning:


I was a fanatic when I first came to these boards couple years back. Depressing drafts, trades and Bulls games have turned me into a fan.

I still love the Bulls but not as much as I used too. Jumping ship however, has never once crossed my mind and I'll be a fan till I'm old and gray.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> I feel your pain.. I to don't like the direction of the Bulls.. I'm probably one of the biggest JC supporters around here.. I love the Bulls of the past.. But I can't honestly say I'm loving the Bulls of the present.. I told a lot of people what ever team JC goes to, that'll be my team.. The bulls will flatter this year.. The Knicks has just gotten better.. Their fan base has just got larger.. So long Bulls.. Good luck.. I hope JP's pathetic excuse for a rebuilding process improves..


Cheer for the Knicks? I think I am going to vomit. 

I


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Same justification for dumping Brand, Artest and Miller.
> ...



Brand is the second coming of Buck Williams, he'll always have good numbers but he will never be the centerpiece of a championship team.

Artest was/is a lunatic and everybody on the Bulls, from the coaching staff to the players, was afraid of him. No matter how good you are, that kind of atmosphere is counterproductive.

Miller was a straight bum while he was here. He was out of shape and disinterested and never showed the dedication that he displayed in Indy & Sac-Town.


We knew Brand was good but we were going nowhere with him so JK rolled the dice on Chandler and I would have too. Only regret is we didn't get Maggette or Richardson thrown in the deal, and we should have. We knew Artest was good but his constant temper tantrums were a major distraction. And we had no way of predicting Miller's future success, and at the time he was traded we were anxious to give EC some playing time because we all thought he would be an All-Star.


Bottom line on JC:
1. He never really wanted to be here.
2. He had 4 years (2 full seasons, 2 half seasons) to show he could do anything consistently and he couldn't.
3. He never looked good in a structured system and that's what we are going to have now.
4. Resigning him would have meant either TC or EC could not be signed next year and if I gotta choose between the twin toddlers and JC, I'll take the toddlers.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Come to the Knicks side...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Brand is the second coming of Buck Williams, he'll always have good numbers but he will never be the centerpiece of a championship team.


And he was the best player we've had on this team in the last 6 years. The dude is an allstar.



> Artest was/is a lunatic and everybody on the Bulls, from the coaching staff to the players, was afraid of him. No matter how good you are, that kind of atmosphere is counterproductive.


And he was the 2nd best player we've had on this team in the last 6 years. The dude is an allstar on a winning team.



> Miller was a straight bum while he was here. He was out of shape and disinterested and never showed the dedication that he displayed in Indy & Sac-Town.


The season we traded him he was quite productive. Look at the stats. Now he's an allstar on a winning team.




> We knew Brand was good but we were going nowhere with him so JK rolled the dice on Chandler and I would have too. Only regret is we didn't get Maggette or Richardson thrown in the deal, and we should have. We knew Artest was good but his constant temper tantrums were a major distraction. And we had no way of predicting Miller's future success, and at the time he was traded we were anxious to give EC some playing time because we all thought he would be an All-Star.


I agree... and sadly I was indifferent to happy with the moves at the time. In hindsight, there is no way I would have done either trade. 
Unless.... we really believe that there is no way for this team to develop talent.... in which case the franchise is doomed. This may in fact be the case.

At least we received SOMETHING of value in the above trades.

PG Crawford
SG XXXXXX
SF Artest
PF Brand
C Miller

That team gives the Pistons a run for their money, IMO.


THE PROBLEM IS THE ORGANIZATION. 

You are not going to be able to break the will of talented professional athletes with a strong union and guaranteed contracts. 



> Bottom line on JC:
> 1. He never really wanted to be here.


And the Bulls have only themselves to blame for that.



> 2. He had 4 years (2 full seasons, 2 half seasons) to show he could do anything consistently and he couldn't.


I disagree. He had one season to show what he could do and he was the best player on the team. Yah, he was not consistent.... but it was his first year playing major minutes. He'll improve. There is no reason to doubt that. 



> 3. He never looked good in a structured system and that's what we are going to have now.


And we're going to be horrible.



> 4. Resigning him would have meant either TC or EC could not be signed next year and if I gotta choose between the twin toddlers and JC, I'll take the toddlers.


I'm not the CBA expert around here, but I think we could have signed all 3 if Uncle Jerry was willing to pay (tax included). 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

To me you never can really stop being a fan of a team. If you can, then you were never really truly a fan. To me your team may have a very successful team every 15 years which may last for 4-5 seasons. Then you stick with them even in the bad times. It only makes it that much more sweet when the team turns it around. So really no major loss on the true fans. You should check out European soccer fans sometimes. Team could be 0 - 34 and still fans would die for their teams.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, they're bad now. You've given up though, and I'd be really interested to see how quick you'd jump back on the train when the Bulls finally start winning again. Basically, you're saying to me that you're no longer going to support the team until they start winning again. Maybe not though.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I have felt the exact same way...though I, too, can't cross over to the Knicks. Of all teams, the Knicks. 

This is a question of where loyalty lies. Are the Bulls the Bulls because of their jersey? Because of where they play their home games? Is Trabynski more a Bull than Jamal?

At the moment, no. It's hard for me to root for Trabynski and Frank and Harrington and Dikembe. Just as it was hard to root for Jerome Williams all of a sudden or to get too excited about Janerro Pargo's big first game. There is no connection there, only business decisions made by a man (John Paxson) I don't like. Irrational? Yes...but being a fan is irrational. 

I'm a fan of Jamal Crawford because I've watched him develop. I tentatively rooted for him to get minutes as a rookie, and raised my eyebrows when he productively returned early from knee surgery. I marvelled at the show he and Eddy put on at the end of his third season and felt like I'd watched the young man blossom into a truly special player. There were bumps along the way but that is the way of the new NBA...it takes time for kids to develop. And they DO develop when they're really talented...and Jamal is one of OUR kids. One of OUR talented kids...we developed this guy and spent FOUR years growing attached to him. 

Because he wears a Knicks uniform now I'm all of a sudden supposed to care more for Trabynski than Jamal? Am I the only one that still checks Elton's box scores and Artest's and Miller's? I was willing to give a little bit with the drafting of the new kids...I bought the trade of Elton and the new rebuilding plan. But after investing all that energy in the 3 C's, not to mention the heartbreak of the JWill "era" (though not the Bull's fault), I'm not ready to just start over again.

Am I NOT a Bulls fan anymore? No...I will be. But Luol and Kirk and Ben will have to earn my love. Kirk's pretty much there...Eddy and Tyson have it, even if they do irritate me at times. Hell, ERob seems like part of the family to me now. And Jamal, just because he was traded away, will not disappear for me. I WILL follow him and I can't decide what would make me more upset: him excelling in another uniform...or him not blossoming at all? 

I'm pretty sure I'd rather have him blossom...I'm a Jamal fan. And an Eddy fan. And a Tyson fan...etc;

I'll always be a Bulls fan, too....but once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If I were to dump the Bulls, it'd be for the Nuggets. Turns out that Jeff Bzdelik was assistant coach for my high school varsity basketball team for the 3 years I played. I always was impressed with the guy and I am very happy for him with his success in Denver.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I dont understand how any could not understand some posters frustration with the Bulls .They act as if posters are doing it because of Crawford  It goes way beyond Crawford its not someone upset over one player being let go and its a isolated incident .Its one notch in a belt full of incidents and our goal for the year is not even to win .Im sorry but after 6 years how much is a fan supposed to take before they get to expect the team to try to win .

As someone once said "Im on the edge and Im waiting for Pax to do something to pull me off , but he keeps poking me with a stick"


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Geez-freakin-Louise.



Things must be really bad if a die-hard fan can simply walk away from his team and say "I'm done." 


I think you'd have a very legit reason to bail out if the Bulls yet again finish with a toilet-bowl record, but bailing out before the season even begins is rather unfaithful. Plus, are you just going to rid yourself from professional basketball? I mean, will you be able to honestly see highlights of the Bulls winning without feeling some kind of teary-eyed emotion? (That might be a little extreme, because I wouldn't expect a person to cry.) It's just weird that it took 20 or so years to build up and become a die-hard Bulls fan, then give away your allegiance because of the trade of a good, but not anywhere near great, player. I understand that there have been the Brand/Chandler swaps that have also added onto it, but giving up on your team because of the loss of Jamal Crawford is a little overboard.


Now, as for what TRUTHHURTS wrote, I understand the frustrations, but again, this is Jamal Crawford we are talking about. Teams lose players like Jamal Crawford every stinkin offseason, yet this time people want to quit as Bulls fans. From my unbiased point of view, Jamal Crawford is a pretty good player now, but I don't see him amounting too anything that will make Bulls fans cry at night. He's a good, but no where near great player, and players of his caliber leave their teams every offseason. That's just how it works sometimes.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You are from Phoenix, you shouldn't be a Bulls fan in the first place.

www.arizonasportsfans.com


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> There comes a time in every man's life where he's has to move on. Put the good times and bad behind him and look to a brighter future, a future filled with some sort of hope. That time has finally come for me.
> 
> As I promised a while back, if JC wasn't a Bull the season, I would hang up my preverbial Bull-supporting shoes and appearal and move on.


:verysad:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Michael, I share your pain. It's not so much about just stopping being a fan because of ONE trade, it's because the Bulls DO have a culture of losing...and you know what? It starts at the TOP. If the Bulls didn't consistently misevaluate and trade their talented assetts for capspace or questionable players then the team could very well have a WINNING culture. But the Bulls have become the Clippers east, constantly making the wrong decisions about players. THe Bulls are so far away from sniffing the playoffs or even being seriously competetive that it isn't even funny anymore and it is so hard to tolerate after a while.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck to you Michael, I have enjoyed your posts and I respect you for having enough courage to step away. I am too addicted to basketball so I guess I will suffer another decade or so.


First of all, thank you everyone for your comments and feedback, both good and bad. Over the past few years I have really appreciated exchanging thoughts with you all regarding the Bulls.

Secondly, I think Ace nailed it on the head for me. It's not about Jamal and it's not about the trade. Players come and go. For me it's about the deception and the lack of committment. It's about constant rebuilding with no plan for the future or an everchanging plan that has no intention of ever delivering on it. 

I can't keep supporting a team that I don't trust and don't believe. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. Wonder what the saying is for fool me 15 times?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

bump.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> bump.


Ohhhhhh snap! Very nice, SD. :laugh:

Here's to hoping some people start sticking to their word...:cheers:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

A true fan can never leave - thats why I think at some point U'll be back...

U can hate managment all u like , u can be frustrated with GM's,Coaches,players - whatever - but u can not truely stop being a fan.U'll find that all other new teams u try to addapt will not get the same love - Sorry Michael - U're band to suffer along with us!

Question:

* *what happens if the Bulls r much more respectable this season after departure of JC???* 

* *will U be back on Board?* 

* *what in the longturm (2 years) the Bulls really improve thanks to moves Pax is doing now???* 

* *will u unhang your Bulls shoes???* 

* *and most important - will u admit letting Jamal go a good move if indeed we do get better??*


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> goodbye
> 
> 
> When people start taking quasi-religious and philosophical stand on the Bulls...it's way too much for me.


ditto


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh snap! Very nice, SD. :laugh:
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Michael, I am not sure why you are upset! Just enjoy the rebuilding process and get a new cute girlfriend , every time Bulls starts another round.:yes:


----------



## tha champion (Oct 18, 2004)

There no way i'll ever understand people choosing to sign TC over JC. 

Pax had his chance to sign Crawford to an extension last year. By this time his Value would have increased!


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

Cya, good bye, good riddance, hasta la vista, adios.

What a baby


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Why are people ridiculing MichaelofAZ for doing something he believes in? If he doesn't want to root for a team that keeps making no progress then isn't that his business?

It's not like he's going to root for the Knicks or even worse, the damn Lakers. I think he'll be back around though after getting tired of watching reruns of Arizona St. basketball.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think there are some people on this thread who have some confessing to do...

Bullsaholics Anonymous


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Interloper</b>!
> Why are people ridiculing MichaelofAZ for doing something he believes in? If he doesn't want to root for a team that keeps making no progress then isn't that his business?
> 
> It's not like he's going to root for the Knicks or even worse, the damn Lakers. I think he'll be back around though after getting tired of watching reruns of Arizona St. basketball.


well said.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I could understand this feeling if we actually traded a good player. But we didn't. We traded Crawfraud.

Get a life, man.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Interloper</b>!
> Why are people ridiculing MichaelofAZ for doing something he believes in? If he doesn't want to root for a team that keeps making no progress then isn't that his business?
> 
> It's not like he's going to root for the Knicks or even worse, the damn Lakers. I think he'll be back around though after getting tired of watching reruns of Arizona St. basketball.


I can't speak for anyone else, but personally, I am not ridiculing MofAZ for doing something he believes in. In fact, it's the opposite. I'm ridiculing for not following through with something he believes in. He said he was done being a fan. You see the title of the thread? "Farewell Bulls Fans." Doesn't that mean "Goodbye Bulls Fans" or "Won't Be Back Bulls Fans"? Call me crazy, but that's how I take it. 

To start a thread like this is respectable (though I lean towards it being solely an attention-getter, but hey), but saying it and not keeping your word is not. If he's committed to coming on here and incessantly annoying many people just to "remind everyone of how idiotic is was for the Bulls to trade Crawford," I don't see what's wrong with anyone being just as committed to reminding him how he said he'd leave and didn't. That seems fair to me.

(Oh, and TB, before you bump your post about the ignore feature, it's already being used :grinning: )


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I bumped this post from two months ago. Of course MikeOF is welcome to post again and at the end of the day he could/should do whatever the heck he wants. I just think its hilarious, that's all. Bulls fans will leave BB.net in a blaze of Internet glory only to come back a short time later. And for what? To remind us about Jamal Crawford?

To me, this is just an Internet message board and JUST FOR FUN. No need to make a big public stink about things on your way out the door, especially when only a short time later you're trying to re-enter that same room. Soooo much unnecessary drama IMO. Maybe too much.

:grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If you make your bed, you have to lie in it. Or so the saying goes.

We've seen posters promise to leave before and come back. So it's not surprising MichaelOfAZ would too.

It's interesting to me to note how Michael clearly invested a lot of his emotional/fan capital into a Bulls' player. He believed in him, and continuously posted his support for the team and players. Heck, he practically had a "Fire Cartwright" fan club in his signature (!!!) because he wanted to see his favorite player play more.

I can think of a guy with a 5-star rating (60+ votes, too) who changed his screen name and wrote that he'd not be posting here very often anymore. He's here, and I think we're all extremely happy he's still around - I know I am.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/s...highlight=breath AND cartwright&pagenumber=19

Check out the top of page 19 (at least it's page 19 in my browser)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/s...highlight=breath AND cartwright&pagenumber=19
> 
> Check out the top of page 19 (at least it's page 19 in my browser)


Paxson thought we won that game when we lost it?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Paxson thought we won that game when we lost it?


Parody piece, Ace.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Parody piece, Ace.


ah, ok! confusing trying to figure out that blast from the past!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Paxson thought we won that game when we lost it?


The best part is, it was JIM Paxson quoted. There were a few articles last year in which John boy was referred to as "Jim". Nice work, DB.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!To remind us about Jamal Crawford?


Can some provide me a scouting report of how Crawford played tonight?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Can some provide me a scouting report of how Crawford played tonight?


:laugh: 

3 points in 23 minutes. On the bright side, looks like he shut down Raja Bell and held him to only 18 points on 6 of 11 shooting.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

peace and love michael


----------

